# Hurt toes



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

My indoor pet pigeon was limping a bit yesterday but she had just laid an egg and sometimes she gets egg laying paralisis with the bigger eggs and I thought this was the case, but I checked on her today and her back toe and one of the front ones has purpleish red on the tip segment of the toes.

I cliped her nails shorter when I noticed it to make a little less pressure there, she will not walk on it if she doesnt have to, instead uses her wing as a crutch. Other than limping she seems fine, she refused the baby bird formula which she loves when she is not feeling well, and she wants to attack intruder hands when they enter her area, I dont think it is broken. Is there anything else I should do for her?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

hi mistifire, i hope she will be ok. the only thing i can think of is maybe thread or hair around her toes?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It sounds like she has no circulation in that portion of her toes, if it is turning purple. Please see if there is any string or something causing this.

Have you got her on a calcium supplement with vitamin D? Sounds like she has loss of feeling, or a nerve may be effected by her laying the egg also. Will she bathe? She will need to be fed, if she is not eating. she needs a good varied diet with grains, legumes, seeds, and maybe some wheat germ oil with vitamin E, Brewers yeast, and garlic.

Do you have a good avian vet who will see her? She should be examined.

Others will be along with advice also.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

It looks more like a bruise, there is no string around them and her feet are not cold. She is eatting but usually if she seems to not feel well I mix up some formula for her and she will drink it and want to be babied, since she didnt want it she must be feeling fine, just her toes hurt. 

She gets a pigeon Mix from the farm store and her grit has calcium in it, I also put calcium powder on her food occasionally, and maybe once a month or so I give her a vit. D caplet since she is an indoor bird. She looks at me like im insaine if I offer her greens of any kind, no peanuts, I have even tried offering her insects that I give my reptiles and sugargliders.

I have not tried giving her a bath since she hurt her foot. she is off balance with her foot hurt I dont think she would bathe do you think it would help?

I think she bruised or sprained them since she doesnt feel much after the egg, but I dont want her to walk on them wrong and hurt them more, and if theres something to make it so she doesnt get the laying paralisis I would apreciate the ideas.

I can try to get a picture when I get home.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

*poor thing*

i used to have a pigeon with a sore foot she walked very hard on it the thing that helped here was i rubbed here foot and rapped asmall cloth around it a week later she was fin alu check if your pigeon has a splinter in can happen


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I took her to the vet today, her normal vet was in an emergency surgery and was not available today or tomorrow, all of my backup avian vets were not in today. I ended up taking her to another place that was close and said they were framilliar with birds...
When I got there I heard them say "do you know anything about pigeons?" from the hall  

I almost left then without even seeing the Dr. but there was no where else to take her. Her feet are a little redder than normal and the toes are darker like a bruise, he asked if her feet were supposed to be that color, he thought they should be yellowish. So I explained about pigeons to him and he said it doesnt feel like anything is broken so she must be pecking at them....

I told him it seems more like a sprain or break to me because of how she is acting, she does not peck or scratch, just babys the foot. 

He said he doesnt know whats wrong with her and gave me something he says is an antinflamitory and will help if she is scratching them or if it is a sprain (which he says he wouldnt be able to tell anyways).

Im going to hold off on the pic for a while, let her relax after all the poking and proding.

The medicine is called Synotic and the website says it is for inflammation and pain due to chronic allergies or infections. What do you guys think about it?

http://www.1800petmeds.com/pdetail.asp?SK=10186

Generic Name
Fluocinolone acetonide (0.01%) and Dimethyl Sulfoxide (60%)

Brand name(s)
Synotic Otic Solution (Fort Dodge)

What is this medication used for
Synotic Otic Solution is indicated for the relief of itching and inflammation associated with acute and chronic otitis in the dog.

Availability
Synotic Otic Solution is a prescription veterinary ear drop medication.

How this medicine should be used
Synotic Otic Solution is FDA approved for use in dogs only. It is recommended that the affected ear canal be cleansed by some appropriate method prior to the use of this product. The recommended dose of Synotic Otic Solution is 4 to 6 drops per ear twice a day for a maximum of 14 days. Since this product is hygroscopic it is recommended to close the vial tightly after use.

What are the side effects
Side effects while using Synotic Otic Solution can include a mild stinging sensation that may occur in some animals but will disappear as healing progresses. 

What special precautions are there
This product is for veterinary use in the ear canal of dogs only. Lesions not responsive to therapy may be an indication of infection. Consult a veterinarian for antimicrobial therapy and follow-up. Keep this medication away from the dog’s eyes. Do not allow this medication to come in contact with the skin on the bare hand.

In the event of an overdose
Contact your veterinarian or veterinary emergency room. Symptoms of overdose may include weight loss, diarrhea, or intestinal inflammation.

How should I store this medication
Synotic Oral Solution is very hygroscopic. Keep the vial tightly closed after use. Store at room temperature. Avoid freezing and excessive heat.



This information sheet is for educational purposes only and is intended to be a supplement to, and not a substitute for, the expertise and professional judgment of your veterinarian. The information is NOT to be used for diagnosis or treatment of your pet. You should always consult your own veterinarian for specific advice concerning the treatment of your pet. 

The information is not intended to cover all possible uses, directions, precautions, warnings, allergic reactions, drug interactions or adverse effects, nor should it be construed to indicate that use of a particular drug is safe, appropriate or effective for your pet. It is not a substitute for a veterinary exam, and it does not replace the need for services provided by your veterinarian.


~Michelle


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sorry, but it doesn't sound like a medication I would use for my pigeon, at least not for a sprained leg/foot.
A pic would be great, maybe it can give us an idea of what could be wrong.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michelle,

Well, at first glance I was thinking "What's with these vets prescribing ear meds for dogs/cats for a pigeon with a sprained or broken leg?". After looking at your post and the link you provided, the med is mostly DMSO which may indeed relieve the swelling and discomfort in the leg. I assume they told you to topically apply it to the leg ??? It really might help.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Mistfire,

I'm not getting alot from googling the medication for birds/avian, although as you already know it is used for dogs. I know you don't want to stress your bird more than you need to, but I'd like to echo that it would be good to post a pic
when possible.

If, as you suspect, that it is egg-laying related, maybe you might consider the removal of the oviducts. Seems drastic, but if it helps your pigeon where other
methods fail, it may be worth thinking about.

fp


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

*Pictures*

I tried to get some pictures, she was not in the mood for a photo shoot so she insted on flying up on top of the door. This is the best I got out of the pictures I took. Her feet got messy in the carrier  so they are still a little wet in the pics. some of the photos are on my sofa, the others are on the door.

http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Chicken&album=Mistifire


By the way Alaska, I tried to log into pigeonpix and it would not let me, when i asked for my password it sent me an email that was blank. So these are under chickenpix (since it is on my favorites so I can link my rooster) and for some reason it remembered me there.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I posted pictures but no one has responded, I would like to know some opinions on this before I use this medication...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michelle,

Though the leg/foot does look a bit swollen and "off" to me, I don't see anything obviously wrong. DMSO is often suggested for sprains by the rehabber who runs the Starling Talk board, and it's widely used with livestock for sprains and bruises. I don't think it would hurt to use the medicine the vet gave you. Hopefully it will give some relief to your lovely pigeon.

Terry


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Thanks, I was worried that it may be too much for her. I was told to apply it topically 2 times a day. I needed to hear it was ok from the experts  since the vet didnt leave me feeling too sure.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michelle,

Please do let us know if the DMSO based treatment seems to help with your bird. I'm going to try and find more information about the use of DMSO and post it here later.

Terry


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Terry, It seems to be helping with the pain she is having. Her feet are still red but she is walking on the foot alot more. I only put it on her once a day instead of twice because the overdose warning I saw in my search of the medication scared me out of using too much.

Michelle


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Michelle. My friend on the StarlingTalk board was a state and federally permitted rehabber for many, many years, and she swears by DMSO for such ailments. She does dilute pure DMSO before applying, so it's probably good that you have gone with a once a day application. 

I'm glad your bird is improving!

Terry


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Clipping nails*



Mistifire said:


> My indoor pet pigeon was limping a bit yesterday but she had just laid an egg and sometimes she gets egg laying paralisis with the bigger eggs and I thought this was the case, but I checked on her today and her back toe and one of the front ones has purpleish red on the tip segment of the toes.
> 
> I cliped her nails shorter when I noticed it to make a little less pressure there, she will not walk on it if she doesnt have to, instead uses her wing as a crutch. Other than limping she seems fine, she refused the baby bird formula which she loves when she is not feeling well, and she wants to attack intruder hands when they enter her area, I dont think it is broken. Is there anything else I should do for her?


I'm so sorry your bird is having problems.

Your post inspires me to ask a question. Are there special clippers for pigeons? How does one hold a pigeon to clip nails?


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I dont know if they make pigeon specific clippers, I use the ones for cats and they work pretty well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brownieluv,

Give our beloved Brownie a brick or a flat piece of cinder block or concrete paving stone .. he'll do his own nail trimming with that. If you need to, you can clip the nails with nail clippers or file them down with an emery board or nail file.

Terry


----------

